# Help with library book on nook



## corkyb

I have registered my nook through settings.  I received my library card from New York Public Library and downloaded Edward Sawtelle ebook successfully I think.  I drag and dropped it from my mac into my nook.  When I go to open it, it says, "user not activated".  Does anyone know what that might mean and what I have to activate?  Not sure if it's my nook, overdrive, ADE, or my library card.  I'm hoping it's not my library card.  

Thanks
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92

You need to run the book through ADE first.... The nook also needs to be authorized via ADE. You can then add the book to nook, and it should open just fine.


----------



## drenee

I have seen references to ADE in a couple of threads.  Can you tell me what it stands for please?
Thank you.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

Adobe Digital Editions. It is what Overdrive uses for DRM on library books.


----------



## corkyb

I did download ADE when I first got the nook I believe.  But how do I run the book through it?


----------



## corkyb

ok, the book is in ADE, but it won't let me drag and drop it into the nook.  How do I get it to the nook from ADE?


----------



## pidgeon92

Did you authorize the nook in Adobe Digital Editions? That is the first thing that has to be done. You have to connect the nook first, then open Adobe Digital Editions and you should be prompted right away to authorize the device.

Then, from the Adobe Digital Editions bookshelf, you can drag and drop the book onto the nook icon that will appear under the Bookshelves list on the left of the window.


----------



## corkyb

pidgeon92 said:


> Did you authorize the nook in Adobe Digital Editions? That is the first thing that has to be done. You have to connect the nook first, then open Adobe Digital Editions and you should be prompted right away to authorize the device.
> 
> Then, from the Adobe Digital Editions bookshelf, you can drag and drop the book onto the nook icon that will appear under the Bookshelves list on the left of the window.


I don't know why I can't ever fig;ure this stuff out. I thought I registered everything but my nook doesn't show in ADE. Is it supposed to? I cannot find anywhere to register it. ADE from applications opens right up to my library. I also just downloaded an ADE free book, BLISS, and I cannot drag and drop that to my nook either. I read help in ADE and it says I have to borrow books from the library through ADE, but I can't figure out how to do that either. I really would like to make this work, but I just don't have a clue and feel like I am going to scream. Guess I will step away and go buy a purse or something. I have yet to read anything on the nook and it doesn't look like I am going to be able to figure out how to borrow from the library and get it on the nook either. Thanks for trying to help me. I feel pretty stupid right now though which is not unusual with me trying to figure out tech gadgets.


----------



## pidgeon92

You have to have the nook plugged in prior to opening Adobe Digital Editions. Then, when Adobe Digital Editions opens, it will ask to authorize the attached device.

The order is important. If you plug the nook in after opening Adobe Digital Editions, it will ignore it.

Your nook should appear like this, on the left bottom of the Bookshelves list:


----------



## corkyb

Verena, I was hoping you would take pity on me.  The Nook is not showing up under my bookshelves.  The Book I borrowed Edgar Sawtelle, is on ADE and it's on my nook.  When I open it, it tells me it's opening my document and then says "user not activated".  Now, I downloaded The Geography of Bliss from the ADE site and that I also dragged onto my nook and it does open on my nook, even though my nook is not showing ont eh bookshelves.  My B&N email address is different than the email addy I used to sign up for ADE.  Do you think that makes a difference?  The only other thing I can think of is I somehow downloaded it incorrectly from the New York PUblic Library or my new library card may indeed need to be activated in person.  But that last part doesn't make sense as I can open Edward Sawtelle on my computer and read it.  And it shows in ADE as "21 days" under the last column, which says "Status" I think.  Any clue what I should do next?
Thanks for posting the picture.  That's what I thought I was looking for, but the nook is just not there.  But then why would Bliss open on my nook?  I am very confused.


----------



## pidgeon92

Reboot your PC/Mac. Plug in your nook. _Make sure the computer recognizes it_. Open Adobe Digital Editions. Then tell me what happens.


----------



## corkyb

Nada.  Exact same thing happens.


----------



## corkyb

I'm calling it a night.  It's almost midnight here.  Thanks for trying to help me.  Not sure what to do next except maybe return the book and try and borrow it again?  Wierd thing is I seem to have downloaded it twice as there are two copies showing in ADE.  Or call the NYPL and see if I have to activate the card, but I don't think that could be it or it wouldn't open in ADE, right?  And it opens in that program.  I could read it to my heart's content on my Mac.


----------



## pidgeon92

I am not clear on what is or isn't happening. You connected your nook. You opened Adobe Digital Editions. Did the nook appear in Adobe Digital Editions?


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> I'm calling it a night. It's almost midnight here. Thanks for trying to help me. Not sure what to do next except maybe return the book and try and borrow it again? Wierd thing is I seem to have downloaded it twice as there are two copies showing in ADE. Or call the NYPL and see if I have to activate the card, but I don't think that could be it or it wouldn't open in ADE, right? And it opens in that program. I could read it to my heart's content on my Mac.


I had the same problem the first time I tried to load a library book. The nook had been showing up in ADE for me to move my Sony, Kobo, & Borders books to my nook, but when I went to load the library book - the nook had disappeared. I'm trying to find the site where I found the answer.............okay found it! And bookmarking it this time! It worked for me - hope it fixes your problem.

"I had the same problem a few weeks back and it was extremely aggravating. The problem is likely that your Nook came preloaded with an ADE folder on it (why they did this I have no idea), and because of that your ADE program won't recognize it.

To remedy the situation, plug your Nook into your computer, find the folder within the Nook drive that's labeled "Adobe Digital Editions" or something similar, and delete it from your Nook. I realize it's a small leap of faith, but just trust me. Then disconnect your Nook, open the ADE program on your computer, and plug your Nook in again. ADE should now recognize and be able to authorize your Nook.

Hope that does the trick."

Here's the link to the entire thread: 
http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/NOOK-Q-A-and-Support/ADE-won-t-recognize-Nook/m-p/554127

Speaking of libraries, I just applied for a card at the Free Library of Philadelphia - $15 for the card for a year but they have a LOT of books I've been interested in - it'll pay for itself pretty quickly. Plus I found a library in FL that I can use free, have quite a few books on my wish list there too. I don't see myself buying B&N books for my nook (but I'll take any interesting freebies I see), but the library thing is nice.


----------



## corkyb

Verena,
The nook does not appear in ADE when I open ADE.  I don't recall authorizing my nook either, but it looks like I did.  The book I borrowed from NYPL opens in ADE, and somehow it got in my nook, in my documents, but it will not open.  When I go to open it in the nook, it says, "user not activated".  

Meemo, I do not find a copy of ADE on my nook when I hook it up to my mac.  When my nook is hilited on the left side, the there are about 6 or 7 folders on the right, one is audiobooks, one is music, one is B&N downloads.  That is the only thing that has anything in it.  It has all my free classics there as ADE documents.  Then not in any folder are Edward Sawtelle from the library which will not open and Bliss which I downloaded as a free book from ADE and it does open.  They are just in the directory, not in any folder.  

I could read Edward in ADE on my computer.  It will open there.  It says I have it for 21 days.  So I really don't get how it got on my nook, since I have never seen my nook on my bookshelves in ADE.  And being that it IS on my nook, why can't I open it?
I browsed the link you gave me and I tried plugging in the nook and then opening ADE, and opening ADE and then plugging in the nook.  Book still won't open in nook, nook still not seen in bookshelves of ADE.  Am I looking in the right place for the ADE file on my nook?


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Verena,
> The nook does not appear in ADE when I open ADE. I don't recall authorizing my nook either, but it looks like I did. The book I borrowed from NYPL opens in ADE, and somehow it got in my nook, in my documents, but it will not open. When I go to open it in the nook, it says, "user not activated".
> 
> Meemo, I do not find a copy of ADE on my nook when I hook it up to my mac. When my nook is hilited on the left side, the there are about 6 or 7 folders on the right, one is audiobooks, one is music, one is B&N downloads. That is the only thing that has anything in it. It has all my free classics there as ADE documents. Then not in any folder are Edward Sawtelle from the library which will not open and Bliss which I downloaded as a free book from ADE and it does open. They are just in the directory, not in any folder.
> 
> I could read Edward in ADE on my computer. It will open there. It says I have it for 21 days. So I really don't get how it got on my nook, since I have never seen my nook on my bookshelves in ADE. And being that it IS on my nook, why can't I open it?
> I browsed the link you gave me and I tried plugging in the nook and then opening ADE, and opening ADE and then plugging in the nook. Book still won't open in nook, nook still not seen in bookshelves of ADE. Am I looking in the right place for the ADE file on my nook?


I'm on a Mac too. Try plugging in your nook without having ADE open. Then look at the folders on your nook. If there's one called "digital editions", that's the one you should delete. Eject the nook, then open up ADE, and connect the nook again. Hopefully then it'll show up over on the left side of ADE.

Alternately, if Edgar Sawtelle is showing up in the general drive of the nook, not in a folder, if you have that folder called "digital editions", first try dragging Edgar Sawtelle into that folder (which is where it should be).

But....you still have the problem of the Nook not showing up in ADE, and that ain't right . I think deleting the "digital editions" folder (my folder wasn't named "Adobe Digital Editions", just "digital editions") and basically starting over with that should work. I did end up reloading all the books to the nook after I did that, but it was worth it to have it working correctly again! Not sure why it happened that way, nook showing up fine until I tried to get the library book, and hope it won't be a recurring problem when adding another source for e-books when I get my Philadelphia library card.


----------



## corkyb

GeographyofBliss_oneChapter.epub
my audiobooks
my B&N downloads
my documents
my music
my screensavers
my wallpapers
The_Story_of_Edgar_Sawtelle_0001.epub

This is what is on the right when my nook is hooked up as a device in Finder.  The only folder that is populated is "My B&N downloads" and that is full of epub B&N classic documents.  When I eject the nook and open up my nook itself, Edward Sawtelle and Geography of Bliss are both located in MY Documents.  Bliss opens fine, Edward says it's opening document, then says user not activated.  I can find no ADE or Digital Editions folder or file to delete on my nook either when it is hooked up or not hooked up to my computer.


----------



## pidgeon92

I suggest you delete Adobe Digital Editions, reboot the Mac, and reinstall Adobe Digital Editions.

Then, close Adobe Digital Editions, plug in the nook, then re-open Adobe Digital Editions. It should then recognize the nook and ask you to authorize it.

Once that is done, you can just drag and drop your book file onto the nook icon on the bottom left of the window. After the book has been moved there, it will appear on the nook drive in the Digital Editions folder that Adobe Digital Editions will create. In my example below, the two library books on my nook right now are _Life_is_Short_But_Wide_ and _Lying_with_Strangers_.


----------



## corkyb

Can i just drag Adobe Digital Editions to the trash to delete it or do I have to do something else?


----------



## pidgeon92

I think that should do it.... I've been fiddling around trying to find a better solution, but I haven't come across anything......


----------



## corkyb

Didn't work.  When I downloaded ADE, and it launched it already had all seven of the items in there that I previously had in there.  They were there immediately; it's not like they downloaded again or anything.  And I closed it out, plugged in the nook, opened a new finder window, opened the ADE from applications.  No nook on my bookshelves.  What the heck?  Do you think there is something wrong with the nook?  Then I tried to open Edward on my nook and got the user not activated.  But I can open everything except the book I got from the New York Public Library.  Bliss opens fine as do the other books that were on my compute and myseriously transferred themselves to ADE when I installled it the first time.


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Didn't work. When I downloaded ADE, and it launched it already had all seven of the items in there that I previously had in there. They were there immediately; it's not like they downloaded again or anything. And I closed it out, plugged in the nook, opened a new finder window, opened the ADE from applications. No nook on my bookshelves. What the heck? Do you think there is something wrong with the nook? Then I tried to open Edward on my nook and got the user not activated. But I can open everything except the book I got from the New York Public Library. Bliss opens fine as do the other books that were on my compute and myseriously transferred themselves to ADE when I installled it the first time.


Only other thing I can think of is to create a "digital editions" folder on the nook since there isn't one and drag Edgar there - it's odd that you can see Edgar as an option, though, on your nook's touch screen - I thought a book had to be in "My Documents" to show up there, but I've still got a lot to learn.

The nook not showing up in ADE is definitely a problem though. Do you have a lot on the nook? Enough that it would be a huge pain to do a factory reset?

Oh, one other thing I just saw on another forum and I do think I had to do this to see my nook on ADE - did you click on the little books in the upper left corner of ADE? 
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/626420


----------



## corkyb

Meemo, it is in my documents on the nook touch screen I believe. I am confusing my self now though.  When the Nook is hooked up to the computer, it is not in my documents, it is in what I think of as the root directory.  I do have the little books icon clicked.  There are other bookshelves there on the left, like All MY items, My borrowed items, etc., but no nook.  This is very disconcerting to me to say the least.


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Meemo, it is in my documents on the nook touch screen I believe. I am confusing my self now though. When the Nook is hooked up to the computer, it is not in my documents, it is in what I think of as the root directory. I do have the little books icon clicked. There are other bookshelves there on the left, like All MY items, My borrowed items, etc., but no nook. This is very disconcerting to me to say the least.


Try hooking it up to the computer and dragging it to the My Documents folder. I know it's frustrating. I had trouble when I downloaded my first library book too - and I'm almost afraid to try another one in case it happens again.
I did check when I first saw your question - hooked up my nook to the computer and looked at the folders, and all the books that I loaded via ADE are in the "digital editions" folder, including the library book. But when I look on the touch screen on the nook itself, they're under "My Documents".

Do you have any other books in ADE besides Bliss & Edgar? If so, where do you find them on the nook?

Maybe there's something in that forum I linked to that will help?


----------



## Meemo

Just saw this post on the ADE forum - if you don't have access to a PC it won't be much help, though (I remember I'd actually pulled out my netbook to try this, then didn't have to) - sorry about the caps, they aren't mine:

To all having problems with authorizing your nook IF YOU ARE USING A MAC

I was pulling my hair out, especially when people said to delete the file and then ADE would quickly recognize the nook and authorize it.

I DIDN'T HAVE A FILE TO DELETE!!

THEN:

This is how I corrected the problem:

I have a mac, and was having difficulty.  There was no Digital Editions folder on my nook (at least viewable on my Mac).

I plugged my nook into a windows xp pc, and lo and behold, there was a file on my nook something like: .adobe.digital.editions.

I deleted this file and then plugged my nook back into my Mac.

THEN, ADE recognized my nook and authorized it, and now I'm good to go!!

SO IF YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM GETTING ADE TO RECOGNIZE/AUTHORIZE YOUR NOOK AND YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM, FIND A WINDOWS MACHINE, PLUG IT IN, AND IF THERE IS A FILE THERE TO DELETE AS SUGGESTED IN ABOVE POSTS, DELETE IT.  THEN GO BACK TO YOUR MAC AND TRY AGAIN.  WORKED FOR ME!!


----------



## pidgeon92

I just found something as well.... Install this widget on your Mac:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/developer/hiddenfiles.html

Once installed, click SHOW.









You will then see the hidden files on the nook. As Meemo said, delete .adobe.digital.editions.

In my example below, it appears as the first folder:










If you have Adobe Digital Editions open, close it. I'd go ahead and eject the nook and re-connect it, then re-open Adobe Digital Editions. You should then get the prompt to authorize the device.


----------



## corkyb

OWOWOW!  SUCCESS!!!  The widget worked.  Thank you so much, both of you, for all your time and help with this.  I never would have figured it out.  I googled it, I read the links meemo referred me to.  I kept trying over and over.  It was so wierd to see the book on my nook and not have it open.  But I don't think ADE ever showed my Nook on the bookshelves.  I do not remember authorizing it.  Well now I am going to have to read Edgar Sawtelle, I guess.  I only borrowed it because it was the first one that came up on my hold list.  So I guess I am good to go with New York Public Library now.  That is a good feeling as the Nook was starting to feel like a brick to me.  Thank you thank you, thank you.
Paula


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> OWOWOW! SUCCESS!!! The widget worked. Thank you so much, both of you, for all your time and help with this. I never would have figured it out. I googled it, I read the links meemo referred me to. I kept trying over and over. It was so wierd to see the book on my nook and not have it open. But I don't think ADE ever showed my Nook on the bookshelves. I do not remember authorizing it. Well now I am going to have to read Edgar Sawtelle, I guess. I only borrowed it because it was the first one that came up on my hold list. So I guess I am good to go with New York Public Library now. That is a good feeling as the Nook was starting to feel like a brick to me. Thank you thank you, thank you.
> Paula


YAY! So glad you got it working! Now I might have to get that widget myself!


----------



## CegAbq

So glad you got it to work. I don't have a nook, but I got interested in your problem. 
(I had thought about suggesting something like 'Show My PC' (for Macs of course) so one of the others could help you out more directly.)
But now you can be off & running!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

corkyb said:


> OWOWOW! SUCCESS!!! The widget worked. Thank you so much, both of you, for all your time and help with this. I never would have figured it out. I googled it, I read the links meemo referred me to. I kept trying over and over. It was so wierd to see the book on my nook and not have it open. But I don't think ADE ever showed my Nook on the bookshelves. I do not remember authorizing it. Well now I am going to have to read Edgar Sawtelle, I guess. I only borrowed it because it was the first one that came up on my hold list. So I guess I am good to go with New York Public Library now. That is a good feeling as the Nook was starting to feel like a brick to me. Thank you thank you, thank you.
> Paula


Glad to hear you got it working. And Edgar Sawtelle is a good book. I have it in hardback, you know, from the "old days" before I had an ereader!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations on getting it resolved!  Great to read this, as I'm planning on getting a nook for library books.  This will be great!

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

Betsy, I'm finding the nook to be quite clunky.  I'll let you know how I feel after Edward and I get into bed together.  Right now I have to finish my first ever vampire book.  Well, it's a set of three shorts, i guess, Kept, CLaimed and I Can't remember the third one.  Got the recommendation over in the Book Corner.  I can't even believe I am reading about vampires.  Next thing you know, I'll be reading Sookie. 
Paula


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congratulations on getting it resolved! Great to read this, as I'm planning on getting a nook for library books. This will be great!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you'll love the Nook for library books, I've never regretted getting one. My Kindle is still my preferred reader, but it is great being able to read all the free books on my Nook. Sure would be nice if there were some (legal) way to convert them to read on my Kindle. I think the stats say that the Nook is only a couple of ounces heavier than the Kindle 2, but it seems those 2 ounces do make a difference when reading it for extended periods.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Betsy, you'll love the Nook for library books, I've never regretted getting one. My Kindle is still my preferred reader, but it is great being able to read all the free books on my Nook. Sure would be nice if there were some (legal) way to convert them to read on my Kindle. I think the stats say that the Nook is only a couple of ounces heavier than the Kindle 2, but it seems those 2 ounces do make a difference when reading it for extended periods.


They do, don't they? I noticed that last night, I'd finished my first library read on the nook, had read two books in a row on it (the first two books in the No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series, which I'm really enjoying) and then picked up my K2 to read (Gone for Good by Harlan Coben) - and thought "Wow, this really does feel smaller and lighter!" K2 is in the Nancy Drew cover, which is also a bit more compact than the Kate Spade cover, and that adds to the feeling. But the K2 is definitely noticeably slimmer.

But the library thing - yeah, it's NICE!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Meemo, I love Harlan Coben books, yesterday I just finished Caught (free from the Philadelphia library), it was really good.


----------

